# Installing 32 bit program on 64 bit Windows - arghhh



## Slugger926 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am pulling my hair out trying to install 32 bit Hooked On Phonics on a computer I just wiped clean, and installed Windows 7 Professional on. I also can't get the program to install on a 64 bit Vista computer. The remaining laptop it is installed on has power supply problems, and you have to hold your tounge just right for it to charge or maintain power.

I have tried installing the program using all of the compatability modes possible.

Does anyone have a solution?

I would like to get this going on our computers for our son.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was under the impression that a 32bit app would work in a 64bit environment... but I've had plenty of games/programs/etc that didn't like the switch from XP to Vista/7 (even 32bit versions)... Does the phonics program have a copyright date (if it was written/released well before Vista was finalized, you're probably SOL)... is there a newer, Vista/Win7 compatible version available?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2010)

Have you tried creating a VirtualXP machine in Win 7 and then running the program on the XP machine? I have some success with running older programs that way.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 14, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Have you tried creating a VirtualXP machine in Win 7 and then running the program on the XP machine? I have some success with running older programs that way.


How does one create a Virtual XP machine in Win 7.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 14, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried creating a VirtualXP machine in Win 7 and then running the program on the XP machine? I have some success with running older programs that way.
> ...



Is this what you mean from another board?

Install XP Mode, http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx .


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 14, 2010)

Partition the hard drive maybe? I've done that in the past.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 14, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Partition the hard drive maybe? I've done that in the past.


The install DVD wouldn't run. I could get the Autostart app to run in Compatibility Mode, but it would hicup on the Setup.exe program. I tried running the Setup.exe program in compatibility mode, and it would hicup that the 32 bit program was not compatible with the 64 bit Windows 7 even though I tried every mode from Windows 95, 2000, and XP. I have had it running on XP and 32 bit Vista in the past, but those computers are blown for different reasons.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx

I think i got it here. I have a virtualXP on my Windows7 Enterprise machine here at work. It essentially partitions the HardDrive and creates an XP machine. It should recognize all the drives but USB support is iffy. I have some software with a USB dongle and XP can't find the dongle.

Hope that helps.

edit: Yep. it looks like the same link. This works well with two monitors as one is the XP machine and the other is the Win7 machine.


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 14, 2010)

A quick search shows me that Hooked on Phonics XP is not Vista or 7 compatible. http://www.hookedonphonics.com/ProductDeta...ProductID=35780

Check their site for something that is compatible - http://www.hookedonphonics.com/.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 14, 2010)

Installing the Virtual XP Mode, and installing the program on that worked.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 15, 2010)

nice. glad to hear it.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 15, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> nice. glad to hear it.


Now my son has one more tool on his way to reading. It is better than him sitting around playing video games.


----------

